# Dented Xterra Bumper: Repair or Replace



## HBFrancis (Jun 14, 2007)

My husband backed my '03 Xterra into a parking garage pole (something I have been fearing I would do). He dented the rear metal bumper, pushing up so now, I cannot open my back door. There is a small dent on the back door, but it's fine. 

My recent estimates from body shops have ranged from $700 to $900+. Any idea if I can have a non-plastic bumper hammered out? I don't mind a dent, i just want to be able to open my back door.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

You can have metal hammered out by a panel-beater and if it's the same as here you might find the cheapest are the ones that come to your home. You can even do it yourself if you're brave but might not get as good a result. I don't know the Xterra and it's possible there's underlying damage though unlikely if it was at low speed. You could find the bumper irons are a bit bent. This is a forum is specifically for Xtrails but if you ask in the Truck and SUV forum you might find someone whizzy who knows more about the Xterra.


----------

